# Problems with off air locals



## murphy43 (Dec 4, 2004)

I am receiving all my local channels both analog and digital. However, when I go into point dish and select off air antenna it shows no signal. Also I do not see a signal strength meter for the individual channels. Any suggestions? [email protected]


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

murphy43 said:


> I am receiving all my local channels both analog and digital. However, when I go into point dish and select off air antenna it shows no signal. Also I do not see a signal strength meter for the individual channels. Any suggestions? [email protected]


Go to MENU 6-8 ADD DTV and select the channel number that you want to check the signal strength. You will get the meter there.


----------



## murphy43 (Dec 4, 2004)

I have tried your suggestion. Same result. No signal strength. Again I am receiving both analog and digital. The digital stations have an excellent picture. Since my first posting I have raised the off air antenna and upgraded to a 162 inch boom antenna. Could this be a hardware issue?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

murphy43 said:


> I have tried your suggestion. Same result. No signal strength. Again I am receiving both analog and digital. The digital stations have an excellent picture. Since my first posting I have raised the off air antenna and upgraded to a 162 inch boom antenna. Could this be a hardware issue?


If I understand, you get digital OTA channels and they work fine. Your 921 meter is the only problem. My guess is that there is a glitch in the software. If you haven't, you should try doing a power cord reboot. Leave the power cord unplugged for about 30 seconds or more. This will cause the 921 to fully reboot and hopefully any glitch stuff will have evaporated. Once your up and running, check your meter in MENU 6 -8 - ADD DTV and try an active digital channel. If that doesn't work, then hopefully, someone with better solutions can help. You may need to contact Dish Tech support if nothing else helps. I wonder if there may be other things not working as they should in other features that you have not yet checked?


----------



## murphy43 (Dec 4, 2004)

I have unplugged the unit several times. If I am receiving the digital off air signals it obviously means the antenna is working. What I do not know is if I am receiving the BEST possible off air signal. It is very frustrating. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

murphy43 said:


> What I do not know is if I am receiving the BEST possible off air signal. It is very frustrating. Thanks for the reply.


Frustrating to say the least. I'm looking forward to the addition of the meter in the display banner. I wish I could offer more help.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

are you checking the transmit channel number? You can't check the mapped number.
Example:
my digital channel 12.1 transmits on channel 23.
I need to check signal strength on 23 not 12


----------



## murphy43 (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll check. When I scan digital it shows, for example, channel 11 as 11, 11-01, 11-02 and 11-03. I know 11 is analog and the other three are digital. I can only enter two digits when I check signal strength. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

murphy43 said:


> I'll check. When I scan digital it shows, for example, channel 11 as 11, 11-01, 11-02 and 11-03. I know 11 is analog and the other three are digital. I can only enter two digits when I check signal strength. Am I doing something wrong?


 Good catch n0qcu. 
No, just be certain that you enter the actual number that transmitts the digital channel. The 921 changes the channel number to the one that the station uses at their base. Example, VHF station 4 has a new digital channel on 56 in the UHF band. Enter 56 and once it locks you can save it and the number may change from 56 to 4-01, 4-02 (subchannel). If the meter works now you know it was just a channel mapping issue.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Check www.antennaweb.org to see what channel numbers your stations broadcast on. What the 921 is seeing as channel 11-1 is NOT being broadcast on channel 11, but on some other channel. The other channel is what you have to put into the channel box to see the signal strengths.


----------



## murphy43 (Dec 4, 2004)

Thank all of you for the last post. It was a mapping issue and I have fixed it. I am happy to say I am receiving the strongest signal on a majority of my off air channels. But I have to do a direct connect form the off air to the 921. Once a place a di-plexer on the line I receive no signal for the off air channels.

Should I be seeing some sort of signal strength meter when I view a local channel. When I spoke with DISH they gave me the impression that should happen?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Next software version adds that.


----------

